
Google Code: Search before you spend 2000 hours porting Rails to JavaScript - gyro_robo
http://code.google.com/p/trimpath/wiki/TrimJunction
======
gyro_robo
In reference to: <http://www.iunknown.com/2007/06/steve-yegge-por.html>

Steve Yen already did it years ago! _

_Kind of. The code looks pretty brief.

